# Chi (Western) subs needed



## Vaughn Schultz

We are looking for subs in the western suburbs of Chicago, mainly, but not limited to Naperville & Lisle IL. If you're in this area and own ether a skid loader or truck, please respond. Skidsteers are going to be used in various apartment complexes in the area.

If you respond by email or pm please include:

-Year of your machine 
-Type of plow i.e., bucket, pushbox, V blade, straight blade etc. . . 
-Available times you can work
-Distance from 60540
-Desired rate of pay per hr. 
-Years of experience

Thank you; please call/write me with any questions.

Eric 
Elite Plowing Inc.

[email protected]
(630) 750-2333


----------



## W.L.S.27

Eric, are you still looking for a sub?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Ill know in a few days, I got the verbal "you got it" on a few big one but I have learned that doesn't mean crap until they fax it over . If they all come in ill defiantly need help payup


----------



## W.L.S.27

I'm located in Wheaton... give me a phone number and we can talk business


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Its in my first post  630-750-2333


----------



## W.L.S.27

Should I call you tomorrow then?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Sure, but ill be honest I cant really make a decision for a few days. I know its getting late, im freaking out with people dragging there feet


----------



## W.L.S.27

Thats fine, I'll call you and let you know what I've got.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Sounds good, any time after eight and ill be there.


----------



## W.L.S.27

Sounds good, talk to you then


----------



## stroker79

W.L.S.27;424211 said:


> Sounds good, talk to you then


If your looking for work ill give you $65/hr and you get paid every 2 weeks. We still need subs. All you need is a truck, plow, and ins. You dont have to shovel ever, just plow. You will have as many hours as you will want. Let me know if you want to work.


----------



## yamaguy

Man Doug thats cold stealing guys from Eric!! J/K


----------



## yamaguy

How many hrs do you think you could work a skid for Eric?


----------



## stroker79

LOL, gotta fill the shoes! Im just giving options!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

stroker79;424386 said:


> LOL, gotta fill the shoes! Im just giving options!


Lets start bidding for him ha ha ha


----------



## W.L.S.27

8 in the morning or 8 at night? I think I know the answer, but I was tired last night, didnt really kick in until I looked at the post 5 minutes ago.


----------



## stroker79

Let me know if Eric the cowboy doesnt take care of you, LOL


----------



## W.L.S.27

You're second on the list Doug. What kind of work do you have? Commercial? I've got a spreader too if you need salt.


----------



## Mark13

To bad for once I didn't live closer to the city. I think in good weather I probably am well over an hour away from either of you guys.


----------



## stroker79

W.L.S.27;424886 said:


> You're second on the list Doug. What kind of work do you have? Commercial? I've got a spreader too if you need salt.


Eric at least your thread is staying at the top!

I will admit it looks like itd be a helluva lot of fun subbing for you guys by watching your videos!

WLS, you wont need the spreader. All commercial work. We plow big stuff like the old great lakes naval base (Now a giant shopping center) and grocery stores and stuff like that. Its a bunch of fun and easy since its mostly all open lots. We also do alot of banks and lots of that size. I think we have over 230 accounts this year??


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

W.L.S.....We are kick a**...Me and eric (grass) plow snow like you wouldn't believe. Im happy to say i have the privilege to sub for him....


----------



## Mark13

BNC SERVICES;424977 said:


> W.L.S.....We are kick a**...Me and eric (grass) plow snow like you wouldn't believe. Im happy to say i have the privilege to sub for him....


You guys look like you have a pretty good time plowing in those videos. To bad I'm well over an hr away in good weather.


----------



## W.L.S.27

Eric, is there any way I could give you a call after work hours? I've been so busy I just cant find the time to stop for five minutes. Let me know, Thanks


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Sure call me whenever 630-201-6137. I got back two of my big three I was waiting on. Still waiting on one last final one, should know tomorrow


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;425388 said:


> Sure call me whenever 630-201-6137. I got back two of my big three I was waiting on. Still waiting on one last final one, should know tomorrow


You get your 3rd contract?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Mark13;426285 said:


> You get your 3rd contract?


Third???? more like 53rd!!!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

W.L.S.27;425369 said:


> Eric, is there any way I could give you a call after work hours? I've been so busy I just cant find the time to stop for five minutes. Let me know, Thanks


Bryan and I tried calling you tonight. You phone was busy! Were had are fist snowflakes tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We were at the bar  and we said **** we need to call that guy from plowsite


----------



## Mark13

BNC SERVICES;426375 said:


> Third???? more like 53rd!!!


I wasn't askin you.  Your buddy over there said he was waiting to hear back on his 3rd big account, not his 53rd account. payup


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

BNC SERVICES;426375 said:


> Third???? more like 53rd!!!


Thats a big 10-4


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Mark13;426386 said:


> I wasn't askin you.Your buddy over there said he was waiting to hear back on his 3rd big account, not his 53rd account. payup


The lady was out of the office today, ill call here tomorrow. We are more then set for this winter but this next big account would make it one crazy year  just the way we like it   Are you all set up now?


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;426389 said:


> The lady was out of the office today, ill call here tomorrow. We are more then set for this winter but this next big account would make it one crazy year  just the way we like it   Are you all set up now?


Got to put my bumper back on and figure out why my headlights stopped working, get the plow off the trailer and I will have pictures sometime tomarrow of it all mounted up.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Are you full on accounts? we always could use a hand in the larger snowswesport


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

I want to meet mark, this guy sounds awesome. Reminds me of when i was his age. Mark13 is kick A**.


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;426399 said:


> Are you full on accounts? we always could use a hand in the larger snowswesport


Me, I have nothing lined up. This winter I'm planning on keeping it small with my family and grandmas driveway and maybe a few neighbors. I'm looking into possibly becomming a back up kinda guy for a company that does stuff around woodstock but depending on how that goes I may be available to help you guys once in a while for the big storms.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

BNC SERVICES;426408 said:


> I want to meet mark, this guy sounds awesome. Reminds me of when i was his age. Mark13 is kick A**.


He can be out emergency snow relief team


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Mark is now part of our Holy s**t we got a lot of snow and need help team......


----------



## stroker79

BNC SERVICES;426414 said:


> Mark is now part of our Holy s**t we got a lot of snow and need help team......


lol you need to take yourself and eric to bed!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

BNC SERVICES;426414 said:


> Mark is now part of our Holy s**t we got a lot of snow and need help team......


10 bucks says he ends up in a video by the end of the yearwesport


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

......................


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

stroker79;426416 said:


> lol you need to take yourself and eric to bed!


Dude your on your own there, we dont swing that way :waving:


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;426417 said:


> 10 bucks says he ends up in a video by the end of the yearwesport


Do I get bonus points if I am in it in my truck and then on the atv with the plow too? I bet my atv can do better donuts than your f450. 

Edit- If I help you guys I am deffinetly bringing my video camera and plenty of tapes a long.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Mark13;426420 said:


> Do I get bonus points if I am in it in my truck and then on the atv with the plow too? I bet my atv can do better donuts than your f450.
> 
> Edit- If I help you guys I am deffinetly bringing my video camera and plenty of tapes a long.


Not sure there, I have put many hours behind that 450 prsport


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Mark13;426420 said:


> If I help you guys.


If? I thought we were friends


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

stroker79;426416 said:


> lol you need to take yourself and eric to bed!


What, you cant handle the truth,, Any good snowplower needs a back up plan!! And we dont swing that way. Sorry if our friendship offends you..


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;426422 said:


> Not sure there, I have put many hours behind that 450 prsport


Can you do donuts pivoting on one of the front tires spinning in a perfect circle?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Mark13;426428 said:


> Can you do donuts pivoting on one of the front tires spinning in a perfect circle?


Not sure but first snow im going to try wesport


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

How do you define a perfect circle?


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;426429 said:


> Not sure but first snow im going to try wesport


I'm going to have to brush up on my donut skills. Might have to improve my truck donut skills too.


BNC SERVICES;426430 said:


> How do you define a perfect circle?


Probably not the same way as you after a night at the bar. 

(one tire stationary and the atv pivoting around it with the other 3 tires in thier own track revolution after revolution)


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

W.L.S.27;425369 said:


> Eric, is there any way I could give you a call after work hours? I've been so busy I just cant find the time to stop for five minutes. Let me know, Thanks


I have tried to call you several times, we have plenty of accounts. Please call me when you have a chance, or anyone els for that matter 

630-750-2333


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

.......................


----------



## W.L.S.27

Grass... Just called you. Left messages on your cell and at the office.

Mark... Are you with a FD?


----------



## Mark13

W.L.S.27;428333 said:


> Mark... Are you with a FD?


Nope, however my dad (standing on the right in my avatar) has been a firefighter for over 30 yrs. He teaches for the U of I and MCC for fire science and works in woodstock and skokie. I'm looking at going into that or something with diesel.

Edit- Hey Eric, I finally got my plow on so I just maybe able to help if we get a nice storm. I have pictures in the pictures section.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

W.L.S.27;428333 said:


> Grass... Just called you. Left messages on your cell and at the office.


Awesome ill call you tomorrow 



Mark13;428344 said:


> Edit- Hey Eric, I finally got my plow on so I just maybe able to help if we get a nice storm. I have pictures in the pictures section.


Cool ill take a look wesport


----------



## Mark13

Eric, you have a pm. Well you might have more than that but you got one from me.


----------

